# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم الكاتيل سوفت ويير(alcatel Software)  ممكن طريقة تفليش هذا الجهاز alcatel one touch pop c1 4015x

## الوئام120

السلام عليكم 
طبعا الجهاز بعاني من بطء كتير ووجود الكثير من الفايروس وظهور العديد من رسائل الخطأ  
ممكن طريقة تفليش هذا الجهاز alcatel one touch pop c1 4015x 
طبعا اريد تفليش من خلال كابل usb  ليس لدي اي بوكسات 
راجيا منكم توفير  برنامج التفليش والفلاشة  والطريقة  
وشكرا لكم

----------


## bouhelal

> السلام عليكم 
> طبعا الجهاز بعاني من بطء كتير ووجود الكثير من الفايروس وظهور العديد من رسائل الخطأ  
> ممكن طريقة تفليش هذا الجهاز alcatel one touch pop c1 4015x 
> طبعا اريد تفليش من خلال كابل usb  ليس لدي اي بوكسات 
> راجيا منكم توفير  برنامج التفليش والفلاشة  والطريقة  
> وشكرا لكم

  تفضل اخي   الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   برنامج التفليش
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
الطريقة كما في الصورة

----------


## الوئام120

شكرا اخي الكريم

----------


## الوئام120

لكن اخي  هل يحب ان يكون الهاتف مقلق وماهي الازار المستخدمة في الهاتف عند التفليش لدخول الى وضع معين

----------


## الوئام120

الف الف الف الف الحمد لله ومن ثم لك اخي الفاضل 
تمت العملية
للعلم انا اول مرة  افلش مثل هيك اجهزة 
شكرا جزيلا

----------


## bouhelal

الطريقه سهلة ماعليك سوى ازالة البطارية  والضغت على داونولد ادخال الكابل بدون البطارية والضغت علي زر خفض الصوت وستمر العملية بنجاح اخي

----------


## الوئام120

> الطريقه سهلة ماعليك سوى ازالة البطارية  والضغت على داونولد ادخال الكابل بدون البطارية والضغت علي زر خفض الصوت وستمر العملية بنجاح اخي

 
شكرا اخي  
لكن انا لم اضغط على اي زر  
سوى ان الهاتف كان مغلق وضغطت دوان لود ومن شبكت الهاتف؟ 
ما رايك على من خطا ؟

----------


## bouhelal

عادي اخي المهم هو  مساعدة الاخوان هدا هو الهدف

----------


## الوئام120

بارك الله فيك اخي  
دمت بحفط الرحمن

----------


## الوئام120

اخي صحيح نسيت اقولك  
ماهو باص ورد فك الضغط عن الفلاشة ؟؟؟

----------


## mohamed73

> اخي صحيح نسيت اقولك  
> ماهو باص ورد فك الضغط عن الفلاشة ؟؟؟

 www.4gsmmaroc.com

----------


## الوئام120

شكراااااخي

----------


## مجتبى صديق

شكرا كتير على الفلاشة

----------


## chichany

thx bro

----------


## kojyy

*شكرا  اخى الكريم الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] على الموضوع 
بالنسبة للاخ العزيز  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] مبروك حل المشكلة لكن يا اخى كيف تقوم بالشكر فى المشاركة رقم 5 واتمام العملية بنجاح 
وتعود وتسأل عن كلمة سر فك الضغط فى المشاركة رقم 10 .
تحفيز صاحب الموضوع مطلوب لكن يا اخى احب ان الفت نظر جميع الاعضاء لشئ ضرورى وهو عندما يرد احد الاعضاء ويقول تمت العملية بنجاح فهذا يعطى اطمئنان لباقى الاعضاء لتجربة الحل بثقة عمياء 
ولهذا ارجو من الجميع الشكر فى حدود التجربة حرصا على مصداقية المنتدى فطالما لم اجرب الحل يكون الشكر بدون تاكيد التجربة 
اما اذا تمت التجربة فهنا يكون التاكيد وابداء الملاحظات على الحل وهل تم بنجاح ام بملاحظات وتطرح للنقاش 
ارجو من الجميع تفهم وجهة النظر ودمتم بالف خير *

----------


## bahr

جزاك الله

----------


## tariom18m

مشكور والله يعطيك الف عافيه

----------


## hakim3134

بارك الله فيك

----------

